# How to reset screen resolution on windows xp?? - cant see screen to reset



## Rockstar11 (Apr 30, 2008)

I set my monitor to display a resolution that it does not support and now I am unable to reset it since the screen is black.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif
so when XP starts, the monitor goes offline. 
help please.....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif

LG 15" CRT monitor.
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE.
Windows XP.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2008)

boot in safe mode  press f8


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 30, 2008)

u can try by setting the resolution to lowest.........and increase it by 1..........and set ur graphics driver to display only supported resolution then choose d suitable 1.......this will solve ur problem i think..............


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 30, 2008)

praka123 said:


> boot in safe mode  press f8



not working safe mode mein bhi screen nahi aa rahi.. 
screen is black


----------



## adi007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Will the XP run..i mean do you hear XP logon sound...?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 30, 2008)

DONE..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif
thanks guys.


----------



## talkingcomet (Apr 30, 2008)

well how?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 30, 2008)

3 tips and tricks...

(1) boot in safe mode (press F8 ) 
-------------------------------------------------------------

(2) When the the Desktop is ready. (blank screen monitor)

Right Click on Desktop

Take your hand off the mouse because the rest is on the keyboard.

up <arrow>

<Enter>

hold <Shift> press <Tab>

right <Arrow> 10 times.  

<Tab>

left <arrow>  (decreases resolution, right arrow to increase)

<Enter> 
-----------------------------------------------------------

(3) monitor unplug kardo aur phir se connect karo...


----------



## adi007 (Apr 30, 2008)

^^I was about to suggest u the same...that's why i asked whether you can hear XP logon sound


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 1, 2008)

^^ hehe 
okay


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

atleast I figured out F8 is for safe mode in windows 8)


----------



## anarchist (May 1, 2008)

Blind Game


----------

